# 132111 - Corporate Service Manager Vetassess Rejection



## Faizan_mqt (Aug 16, 2015)

Dear Group Members,

I filed for Vetassess assessment on 10 Jun and received negative outcome on 25 Aug in category 132111 for occupation Corporate Service Manager.

My educational qualification received positive outcome. However, I received negative outcome in my employment assessment. Is this the end of the road for me?

I have close to 3 years managerial experience as Manager - Business Controller and Continuous Improvement in a transportation global company. Documents provided in the application for employment credentials were CV, Experience letter, Official description.

Comments received in detailed response are: The role is not the overall in charge of administration of an organization and therefore cannot be considered highly relevant to the nominated occupation. They have advised me to have my skills assessed under 224712 - Organization and Methods Analyst. This is not open anywhere so not an option at all.

I disagree with their assessment and plan to file for reassessment. Can you please advise how to leverage my current position and obtain positive outcome.
I reviewed the job description with my HR Manager and we both agree that my role is almost 80% match to the 132111 requirement.

I have below options available

1. Request HR to provide me with revised experience letter, Job description after adjustments. I still believe my current documents are comprehensive but subjective to how they are understood by case officer.
2. Provide a more detailed job analysis at task level to further elaborate how role is linked with 132111.
3. Give up without a fight and save possible AUD 450 going into the drain.

I really would appreciate help in this regard.

Thanks,
Faizan


----------



## manomegh (Aug 9, 2014)

Are you overall in charge of administration of your organization for the customer care? This you need to prove as one of my friend got negative result but after reassessment he got the positive assessment.

Now he got invitation also!!


----------



## Faizan_mqt (Aug 16, 2015)

Hello,

Well, i have a central role in the organization reporting to country management and responsible for managing, monitoring and controlling operational, financial and information flow in the organization. There are other controlling aspects in my role which allows me to keep check on business, operational plans. Resourcing decisions for peak seasons and skill development of existing employee base. Process Improvements to drive efficiency and impact on bottom line. My approval is also required at month end before finalization of volume and financials in monthly reporting.

I have discussed the outcome with my case officer and she has stated that all details received were comprehensive and could not be added upon.
After discussing with HR, i believe certain details were not part of the official job description and experience letter which could have boosted the case.
CO clearly stated that if i continue with the same documents, I am likely to receive same outcome.

The only solution I see is addition of notes in my already submitted JD and experience letter and hope for a positive outcome. I feel I could have put more effort in the preparation of earlier docs but no point in crying over split milk.

I welcome your thoughts and opinion on this.

Thanks,
Faizan


----------



## cyberkidpk (Sep 9, 2013)

Faizan_mqt said:


> Hello,
> 
> Well, i have a central role in the organization reporting to country management and responsible for managing, monitoring and controlling operational, financial and information flow in the organization. There are other controlling aspects in my role which allows me to keep check on business, operational plans. Resourcing decisions for peak seasons and skill development of existing employee base. Process Improvements to drive efficiency and impact on bottom line. My approval is also required at month end before finalization of volume and financials in monthly reporting.
> 
> ...



Just change the JD and HR submitted letter (which enlists you duties) in accordance with the respective ANZSCO code you have applied. (BE VERY PARTICULAR ABOUT THE WORDINGS - my advice, Copy them as it is )

It takes another 500 AUD and some 2 months of patience to get the positive outcome.

Exact same happened to my cousin.
He initially applied for Financial Investment Adviser but ultimately got accessed for Financial Investment Manager.
By the time he got his positive assessment, both occupation were closed. Both of them are still closed in this year as well 
That is some bad luck.

Anyways hope this isn't the case with you.

Cheers


----------



## sourabhrshah (May 25, 2021)

manomegh said:


> Are you overall in charge of administration of your organization for the customer care? This you need to prove as one of my friend got negative result but after reassessment he got the positive assessment.
> 
> Now he got invitation also!!


Helllo

Can you help me out with the job duties as even I have applied for Customer Service Manager and got a negative outcome and now my agent is asking me to opt for corporate service manager


----------

